# Newbie here from Cincinnati



## NGRIdave (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi all! 
Just a hello to everyone and say that I'm new to this website and have been on this site many times and get the news letter and all but thought I'd try jumping in and getting some help and ideas for smoking meats. Got a new PBV4 after my Masterbuilt got wore out and gonna start making that one messy now! Have to warn ya'll that I will have some of theeee dumbest questions about smoking as I tend to mess things up pretty good before I get things down right.(least thats what the wifey says!)
Anyways...Hello all and nice to be on board and look forward to getting to know ya!
Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## zwiller (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome Dave from up in Sandusky.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga and you're at the right place !


----------



## PPG1 (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF  from South Carolina


----------



## kruizer (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome from KC.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome Dave from Willard OH. You found the right place to ask all questions.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome from Middle TN from one Dave to another!


----------

